# Goofy jigs



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could purchase some Doc's Goofy jigs.


----------



## popeye 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Dizzy Lizzys across from the boat ramp on Cervantes has a bunch of them. Go see Steve.


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

yellowfin ocean sports in seagrove has them


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://docsgoofyjigs.com/StoreLocator.aspx


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hotspots has some goofy jigs.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

In searching for the Goofy Jigs online I found another forum talking about a good way to catch pompano in the Tampa area and this is the rig they were talking about. Thought I'd post the pic, some here might want to try rigging one like this and see how it works. Pretty simple to do too! Also check out the article on the origins of the Goofy Jig.

http://capmel.com/UglyCatchesFish.htm


----------

